# What did you get at Hamburg?



## kawickstrom

Hey everybody I just got back from Hamburg Reptile show today. Just wondering what everybody that went got there. I picked up a pair of standard morph luecs. My first dart frogs, some fruit fly cultures and a large tub of live spagnum moss.


----------



## Philsuma

A 4 foot Iguanna......well actually Matt got that. There are plenty near the canal near my condo in FtL.

QUICK Review of Hamburg: Decent crowds. Lots of people still buying. 

@ 8 Dart Frog vendors with brisk sales......special on Leucs 2 for $50!
Lots of tincs of all kinds sold. Some really large Cits on Troys (Regal) table for $35.00 which is a steal. Randy Sellers from Balt. Mike Shrom with a dozen species of Newts. FF and feeder insects a plenty. Lots of Exoterras.

Not too many pums....

Met @ 6 people from Dendroboard. 5 from NJ or Long Island. The guy from LI said that the Hamburg show had many more vendors and was better attended than the White Plains show last weekend!!! He said other than Rich from Black Jungle, there was only two other frog vendors...ouch.

Rare Animal(s) of the show: A small Aldabra Tortoise - $2200.00 and some Star and Radiated Tortoises $900.00

Cool Animal of the Show: A pristine, and I mean clean as in striking and colourful - Surinam 5" Mata Mata....$220.00 Gorgeous!

Good show and great value for the $8.00 admitance fee.


----------



## DF20

Sold some frogs there, met philsuma and melos*** spelling. Was good to meet the faces behind the names of fellow dendoboard members. Was a good show, a lil bit cold tho for standing out in line waiting... but overall was nice


----------



## Jerseyzuks

My girlfriends son Geoff and I officially started our frog hobby today!

I am no stranged to the herp world, and even kept dart frogs a LONG time ago (when they were a lot more expensive). Over the years my collection has dwindled down to a single red-eared slider. Geoff was really interested in PDFs, so we figured this would be something cool we could do together. 

We picked up 2 D.Leucamelas and 2 D.Auratus from Keith at Frogs 'n' Things. 

The temporary vivarium is all set up and planted with pothos and spider plants, holding a 74° temp and a 90% humidity. Our plans include building a few 20 long vertical setup in the next few weeks.


----------



## Philsuma

Jerseyzuks said:


> My girlfriends son Geoff and I officially started our frog hobby today!
> 
> I am no stranged to the herp world, and even kept dart frogs a LONG time ago (when they were a lot more expensive). Over the years my collection has dwindled down to a single red-eared slider. Geoff was really interested in PDFs, so we figured this would be something cool we could do together.
> 
> We picked up 2 D.Leucamelas and 2 D.Auratus from Keith at Frogs 'n' Things.
> 
> The temporary vivarium is all set up and planted with pothos and spider plants, holding a 74° temp and a 90% humidity. Our plans include building a few 20 long vertical setup in the next few weeks.


Nice choice of species.

Welcome to the Board


----------



## Jerseyzuks

Philsuma said:


> Nice choice of species.
> 
> Welcome to the Board


Thanks! Been lurking for a while now, trying to absorb as much knowledge as I could.

I haven't been to the Hamburg show in quite a few years... I was surprised at how large it has grown!


----------



## kawickstrom

Wow you all sound like you got a lot of great stuff.
The crowds were tolerable ha. last time i went you couldnt breathe there was so many people. I got my frogs from Keith too. I am going to visit Sean Stewart in a couple weeks but Keith's deal couldnt be passed up. It was a great show as it usually is.
Welcome to the board Jerseyzuks, we both became dart frog keepers today ha


----------



## Ed

Philsuma said:


> Lots of Exoterras.


I didn't see exoterras... there was a different company there that makes a similar product. The prices are nice on them and they are a lot lighter but I don't think that they are drillable. 

I didn't get any amphibians as I am renovating my stuff at the moment and don't have the space for new amphibians but I did get some snakes in trade (but since they are not dart frogs I won't bother mentioning them. 

Ed


----------



## kawickstrom

Oh come on Ed. There was a lot of excellent snakes there. What did you get?

Max Pet had some exos I believe. I saw those other ones. I was intrigued. Especially the long ones that were split into three sections with glass partions. They would make great froglet tanks.


----------



## yours

I BARELY fought and resisted the complete urge to buy some LEUCS!!! The only thing that stopped me was having not "practiced" fruit fly culturing yet......and of course the tank having not been all ready set up!  

I bought the only big EXO TERRA tank I saw there...a 24" (length) X 18" (width) X 18" (height) one! Some hydro balls, temp/humidity gauges...they didn't have the proper fixture though for that size so i'm going to have to order one! I also picked up my first two cultures of fruit flies(the smaller kind) and a starter kit!

I also resisted a new tank for some beautiful Phelsuma klemmeri i saw there!  Gorgeous, gorgeous!!!

I had the pleasure of meeting Randy(dartsami), he was very friendly and very helpful and I believe when I have my tank setup and everything ready to go, I'm going to get a nice group of LEUCS from him!!  I think I might have even talked him into moving to NJ???(haha) And Philsuma too! Nice meeting you guys 

Oh, and of course Mike Novy was there, and I barely resisted getting another Phyllomedusa tomopterna from him...hehe 

Tomorrow I am either going to go to Home Depot/Lowe's....or order some plants and the fixture/bulbs online.....very excited!!! 



Alex


----------



## Ed

kawickstrom said:


> Oh come on Ed. There was a lot of excellent snakes there. What did you get?
> 
> Max Pet had some exos I believe. I saw those other ones. I was intrigued. Especially the long ones that were split into three sections with glass partions. They would make great froglet tanks.


There were certainly some deals but I have to wait until my amphibian cages are done before I get more amphibs. 

I was owed some credit by a couple of people so I ended up with the following snakes (I dink around with snakes mainly since it helps keep my interest since I do work with amphibians most of the day already). 

1.1 08 black and white cal kings, one banded, one aberrant,
1.1 08 thayeri (a nice milksnake phase) 
0.1 08 Desert Rosey boa
0.1 08 mojave ball python
1.0 08 less platinum ball python 

If I had the room I would have gotten a bunch of the bicolors that Mike Novy had at his table but I have to wait as I'm still expecting a group of clown treefrogs. 

Ed


----------



## kawickstrom

Nice snakes Ed. I saw some of those platinum balls at the table directly on the right as you walk in. I have never seen them before today, certainly a beautiful snake.


----------



## Philsuma

Ed said:


> I didn't see exoterras...


Wow ED...there were some there. 

Matt (Melas) and I looked for you and Randy (Dartsami) said we just missed you. 

Hope the trip from Jersey was worth it and from seeing that snake list of yours, I think I already know the answer.


----------



## Ed

I didn't see the exos.. were they with the guy who sells all of the dry goods stuff? If they were in there that could be why I didn't see them as the crowd made me go around.. I wasn't there real long as my ride had to get on the road and I needed to get back home so I could be there to get some 20 gallon tanks delivered. 

The lesser platimums are one of several color variations that when bred together (either lesser platinum x lesser platinum or lesser platinum x mojave (or mojave x mojave)) produce the blue eyed leucistic ball python. 

I was originally only hoping to get some cash and a trio of thayeri but cash was short... 

Ed


----------



## Ed

Anyone planning on going to the All Maryland Show in Have de Grace Maryland on the 20th? 

Ed


----------



## Philsuma

Ed said:


> Anyone planning on going to the All Maryland Show in Have de Grace Maryland on the 20th?
> 
> Ed


You know what? THAT particular show has a great building with LOTS of room. It's a smallish show but has some decent herps and only @ 2 frog venders but hey....we could possibly turn that around.

Does anyone local want to try to make a DB meet and greet ,tad / plant cutting swap ?

Anyone have a hookup with this show and want to be a true DB player (playa)?

I'll make it if we can get some sort of DB type thing going...It's a 1.5 hour drive for me.

Phil


----------



## Adven2er

Sadly, I came away empty handed. I was tempted to get a couple of Leucs from Kieth also. Two for fifty bucks was a great deal. I got two from him at the last show but they have grown so fast. They've tripled in size in just six weeks. I could'nt see putting such small froglets together with larger frogs. Oh well, time to start another tank. I think my next frogs will be one of the Tinc Morphs, maybe Alanis. To all the new froggers: Welcome to Dendroboard.


----------



## carola1155

Philsuma said:


> You know what? THAT particular show has a great building with LOTS of room. It's a smallish show but has some decent herps and only @ 2 frog venders but hey....we could possibly turn that around.
> 
> Does anyone local want to try to make a DB meet and greet ,tad / plant cutting swap ?
> 
> Anyone have a hookup with this show and want to be a true DB player (playa)?
> 
> I'll make it if we can get some sort of DB type thing going...It's a 1.5 hour drive for me.
> 
> Phil


I would be up for doing something like that... I ended up working fri night till 3:30 am so i decided against the Hamburg show... but I still have an empty tank laying around waiting for some new frogs so i'll definitely be in for going to the show


----------



## melas

Yeah I picked up a pretty massive male iguana - i do a lot of reptile educational presentations at schools, PTO meetings, and church groups - hence my extensive collection of LARGE herps . . .he's pretty cool - VERY tame. He was a rescue as are the majority of my large herps. 

This was a cool show - I spent less time looking around at what was there than I ever have. This was because of all the great contacts I made with fellow DB members. We had a great turn out it looks like! We should all buy shirts for the next show - it would make identifying each other MUCH easier and would help support Dendroboard!


----------



## yours

I do say that the MARS show in Maryland(back in September) had what this Hamburg, PA show did not have: 

ATM excess!!!



Other than that, it was great!


----------



## karl47

As always, Keith Tanis sold me more frogs (2 juvie Leucs), sprintail cultures, and FFF mix supplies. Picked up another Bronze Auratus from Troy and a BEAN WEEVIL culture from Mike Shrom that my 3 sub-adult Azureus devoured madly. Gonna try to culture them.
I didn't think it was too crowded but had to start for home by 10:00 A.M. (working 3rd shift tonight). Saw lots more gators than ever before. Best show so far for me.
Think I'll hit the Carlisle, PA, show on 24 Jan 09. It's only 45 minutes away.
Karl


----------



## kawickstrom

Philsuma said:


> Does anyone local want to try to make a DB meet and greet ,tad / plant cutting swap ?
> Phil


I dont have a lot of plants or anything but I plan on going as long as the weather holds up. It would be nice to meet a few of you and learn some hobby secrets


----------



## kawickstrom

Sorry for the double post but i didnt see the last post on the third page

karl47
How is that the Carlisle show? I have never heard of it before. And Carlisle is a little over an hour away from me. I will defininetly go if its got some decent vendors.


----------



## melas

yours said:


> I do say that the MARS show in Maryland(back in September) had what this Hamburg, PA show did not have:
> ATM excess!!!


Yeah that and room to breathe! By 11am it was so crowded in there I wanted to punch a baby . . .haha . . . j/k!



kawickstrom said:


> How is that the Carlisle show? I have never heard of it before. And Carlisle is a little over an hour away from me. I will defininetly go if its got some decent vendors.


Well they've only held it once. The last time it was held at the old Embers on the Carlisle Pike. This time it will be at the Carlisle Fairgrounds. Heath's Frog Farm was there as well as DartsAmI representing the PDF hobby. It is MUCH smaller than what you just saw yesterday but it is a good start. I plan on supporting this show as much as possible so that it will be able to continue. It's VERY conviently 15 minutes from my house


----------



## yours

They should have one closer to PHILLY or OXFORD VALLEY.....that would be...nice 


I saw some MANDARIN(spelling?) DUCKS for sale.....and DOVES?!! Haha...what's up w/ that? Don't tell me it's SNAKE food..

What was really cool was seeing all of the turtles....I almost WISH I was allowed to take them back to NJ....

I forgot to pick up a culture of Springtails.....drat!


PS: Does anyone know the guy(contact info) that was selling the P. klemmeri day geckos?


----------



## Philsuma

DB's own Scott Menigoz (SN Scott Menigoz) from Fredrick MD breeds Klemmeri....he just may have them.

Yes, there are all sort of birds, chicks, rabbits, mice, rats ect at the show. Even though people buy some of them as pets, they are all supposed to be...animal food 

When Matt (Melas) was buying the 4 foot Iguana, there was another big one that was sitting in an open large sweater tub when suddenly it started to climb out and onto the neighboring cage of....a.....large white Chinchilla. That rodent was none too pleased for a few seconds.


----------



## kawickstrom

melas said:


> Yeah that and room to breathe! By 11am it was so crowded in there I wanted to punch a baby . . .haha . . . j/k!


Haha I left at 10:30 So I guess I didnt get to expirence it that bad. When 
I left you were still able to breathe a little bit. 



melas said:


> Well they've only held it once. The last time it was held at the old Embers on the Carlisle Pike. This time it will be at the Carlisle Fairgrounds. Heath's Frog Farm was there as well as DartsAmI representing the PDF hobby. It is MUCH smaller than what you just saw yesterday but it is a good start. I plan on supporting this show as much as possible so that it will be able to continue. It's VERY conviently 15 minutes from my house


Well their website boasts a rather large area for it now. I go to All Maryland nearly every month for supplies and lizard food for cheap. Carlisle is just a little bit closer. I guess since its in its infancy its too early to tell how well it will do.

Speaking of that, how old is the Hamburg Show?


----------



## SMenigoz

Philsuma said:


> DB's own Scott Menigoz (SN Scott Menigoz) from Fredrick MD breeds Klemmeri....he just may have them.


Thanks for the endorsement! 
I do indeed have several klemmeri available. PM me for details.
Scott


----------



## Ed

yours said:


> I saw some MANDARIN(spelling?) DUCKS for sale.....and DOVES?!! Haha...what's up w/ that? Don't tell me it's SNAKE food..
> 
> What was really cool was seeing all of the turtles....I almost WISH I was allowed to take them back to NJ....


As long as you get a recipt you can take them back to NJ and put them on your permit (as long as thier not a endangered or threatened species. The NJ laws prohibit the sale of turtles and tortoises in NJ, not the ownership of them. 

The doves could be for snake food (or croc or monitor) but the manderines were for pets. I used to deal with SOS rodents when I worked for a pet store. 
Unless something comes up I'll be at the All Maryland Show as I want to catch up with Mike Shrom and see some of the other people. 

Ed


----------



## Ed

kawickstrom said:


> Speaking of that, how old is the Hamburg Show?



I think I've been going to it for something like 12 years now.. but then I can also remember going to the first Orlando show (before it got too big and moved to Daytona), the first Pottstown show...... 

Ed


----------



## melas

Yeah I've been going to Hamburg since middleschool . . . I'm 27 now . . . haha! I used to LOVE the pottstown show too. That ended a while ago no?


----------



## Philsuma

Ed said:


> I think I've been going to it for something like 12 years now.. but then I can also remember going to the first Orlando show (before it got too big and moved to Daytona), the first Pottstown show......
> 
> Ed


 
I have long since worn out the white T-Shirt from the First Annual Reptile Breeders Expo, Orlando circa August 1988.....but I cut out the graphics patch of the red-tail and the FL State emblem. I have it lodged in a Herp book somewhere .

Remember "De-venomoid" or "De-venom" ? Some guys fom NY, I think, surgically removing the venom sacks from snakes. Sickening  They used to show up regularly until a dead cobra or two was found in a trash can at the show. Good riddence.


----------



## Ed

Philsuma said:


> I have long since worn out the white T-Shirt from the First Annual Reptile Breeders Expo, Orlando circa August 1988.....but I cut out the graphics patch of the red-tail and the FL State emblem. I have it lodged in a Herp book somewhere .


An ex-girlfriend made off with mine (and then cut the sleeves off to book...)



Philsuma said:


> Remember "De-venomoid" or "De-venom" ? Some guys fom NY, I think, surgically removing the venom sacks from snakes. Sickening  They used to show up regularly until a dead cobra or two was found in a trash can at the show. Good riddence.


Well if we are thinking about the same people.. the guy who was doing the surgeries died... and that was the end of it.. 
If you want to discuss venomoid surgeries shoot me a e-mail at [email protected] (I'm not taking a pro or con position but it doesn't have a place here). 

Ed


----------

